# is it just me?



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Abode Gerbilarium by Coopet | Pets at Home

or is this a horrible cage!


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

That is tiny


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

that is shocking.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I wouldn't even put one of my robo's in there full time. It's so small!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've seen that one before and was horrified


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> Abode Gerbilarium by Coopet | Pets at Home
> 
> or is this a horrible cage!


Thats ridiculously too small and £45 :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

omg that is horrible, I can't believe the price for something that could only be used as a transport cage at best


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

as has been said a transport cage, or maybe a hospital cage but I cant imagine anything living in there full time.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

That's disgusting...how did that even pass manufacturing safety standards? Don't you have to go through all these tests and stuff before things like these are made? Shame on [email protected] for stocking the thing, and shame on the manufacturer for thinking that was suitable living space to make in the first place...


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

They've had these in PAH since last year. Personaly my gerbils would have ate their way out after a night  Plastic and gerbils really doesn't mix


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh god that is pathetic. I'd use that as a transport cage and that's it.
It is tiny, my gerbils would go loopy in there. No room to dig or do anything.

I'm gonna go complain to [email protected], reckon they'll take any notice of me?!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow...£45 for what is essentially an over sized carrier.

And they wonder why so many people hate [email protected] :


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wtf....... that is absolutely disgusting


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I honestly cant think of any animal that would be suitable for


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw this the other day when i was wandering around [email protected] and it really its as tiny as what that picture looks.

Its pretty much the same as the tank and bar styled one only its got curved corners making it appear smaller.

Although i still wouldnt put a gerbil in it as they are too active, i have mine in a 3ft fish tanka nd still didnt think it was big enough for what they needed and there was only 2 of them.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I honestly cant think of any animal that would be suitable for


What do you mean, surely ALL your rats would fit in there?:001_huh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> What do you mean, surely ALL your rats would fit in there?:001_huh: :lol: :lol:


They live in a nice cosy hamster carrier, I have to scellotape the lid on but theyre fine.


----------

